# Next step up?



## 1986pacecar (May 14, 2007)

New to pistols here and after buying a Ruger single six 22 caliber as a good beginner's gun, I'd like to step up with a little more firepower but I don't want something I can't handle. I do like revolvers and love the Ruger and I was thinking a good choice might be a Ruger GP100 or a SP101 357 magnum. I don't want too much recoil and I'm afraid a 44 might be too much gun for me with as little experience as I have. I want it for target shooting and home protection and I'd like something accurate and easy to master. Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you are making a wise choice if you wish to stay with a revolver. A GP-100 with a 4" barrel is a well balanced gun that you can shoot .38s or .357mags in. It's good for in the field,at the range, and for home protection. It's not one for everyday packing. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with Baldy. The GP100 is the next logical choice.

Congrats, by the way, on your intelligent selection of a .22 for a first "learning" gun. If every new shooter were so wise, there'd be many more skilled handgunners out there


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

also for the gp100. i have the 6" and it's a great gun. i would only suggest the sp101 if you are planning to conseal it, otherwise the gp100 will allow you a full grip for both target and home defense. the gp100 allows you to fire 38 special ammo for range/target and full power 357 mags for defense. what more can you ask for?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

+1 on the GP 100. If you want a new revolver get either a Ruger or S&W and you can't go wrong.


----------



## 1986pacecar (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and recommendation:smt023


----------



## john1911 (Jul 21, 2007)

Since you started on a Single Six, might want to consider staying with a single action (Blackhawk).


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I think you are making a wise choice if you wish to stay with a revolver. A GP-100 with a 4" barrel is a well balanced gun that you can shoot .38s or .357mags in. It's good for in the field,at the range, and for home protection. It's not one for everyday packing. Good luck.


If you like single action you can shoot single with this, but you can also shoot double action. It is always better to have a choice. Bill Ruger will not let you down. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> Bill Ruger will not let you down. :smt023


Unless you like magazines bigger than ten rounds - "No honest man needs more than ten rounds."


----------

